# Wie richtig Slicen und Umsetzen?



## NightDefender (16. Januar 2007)

Hallo ich hab mir mit Photoshop ein Design gemacht, wenn man es so nennen kann. 

Nun habe ich aber ein Problem wie und was Slice ich? 
Ich Slice das was später klickbar sein soll? 
Und Slice so noch Header usw. damit es nicht eine große Datei wird?

Ist das so richtig?

Dann kommt das nächste Problem, wenn ich nun ein Php Script einbauen möchte mit Eingabefeld. Setze ich das einfach auf die Grafik oder muss ich dafür auch schon die Felder vorher Slicen?

Ich hoffe ich konnte halbwegs verständlich rüber bringen was ich meine!?

Wäre echt super wenn mir jemand dabei helfen kann...


----------



## Leola13 (17. Januar 2007)

Hai,

ein Slice ist, grob gesagt, ein Schnipsel eines zerschnittenen Bildes (Designs).

Ein Slice ist, im Prinzip u.a., daß was nachher klickbar werden kann.



> Und Slice so noch Header usw. damit es nicht eine große Datei wird?


? Hab ich nicht so richtig verstanden. Geladen wird vom Browser ja immer das komplette Design, also alle Slice. Das geht evtl. schneller als ein grosses Bild zu laden. 
Wichtiger ist aber die Qualität so anzupassen, das die Bilder (Datei) nicht so groß werden. Stichpunkt : Speichern fürs Web




> Dann kommt das nächste Problem, wenn ich nun ein Php Script einbauen möchte mit Eingabefeld. Setze ich das einfach auf die Grafik oder muss ich dafür auch schon die Felder vorher Slicen?


Ich glaube dir fehlen in diesem Bereich einiges an Hintergrundwissen.
Als Tipp : selfhtml und die Seite von pastorpixel (Photoshop, Tutorials)

Ciao Stefan


----------

